# Recruitment Methods?



## Ogrork the Mighty (Nov 26, 2004)

Other than word of mouth, how do you recruit new players? Do you use websites? Flyers? Another method?


----------



## Sado (Nov 26, 2004)

Some game stores have bulletin boards where you can put up "ads" when you're looking for a group. Usually just a 3"x5" index card with name, phone number, and what kind of game you're looking for. Might have a board like that at a college or regular bookstore also.


----------



## fafhrd (Nov 26, 2004)

Any signage with "free" and "pizza" displayed prominently outta do the trick.


----------



## Exquisite Dead Guy (Nov 27, 2004)

I made up some signs that I'm going to try to post in various book/gaming stores, but I also made some neat business cards using Print Artist (they print out better than this pic shows):
http://users.adelphia.net/~demiurge/images/gamer_cards.jpg

I figure its going to be better remebered than just jotting my info on a peice of scrap paper if I happen to meet someone at a game store.


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 27, 2004)

If looking for new players I would try to drop in for some one-shot games at a gaming store, post some fliers stating exactly what I was looking for and make use of RPG Classifieds (EnWorld and Wizards).

The business card idea seems pretty cool to me too.


----------



## fusangite (Nov 28, 2004)

There was recently a very helpful thread about this in the main forum. 
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=107802

I immediately put some of these resources to use. I now higly recommend Access Denied -- it has found me at least one excellent local player.


----------



## Malimar (Dec 2, 2004)

*Recruiting*

I've been lucky to have a lot of good players readily available to me, but when I first went to  college I wasn't sure if I would find a good group to game with.  In high school I had played 2 campaigns, AD&D with classmates and Palladium with neighborhood friends.  They were all good childhood friends, so I wasn't sure if I would find a group I felt comfortable gaming with at college.

What worked for me (or what pulled me back in  :\ ) was having my books displayed on my shelf in my dorm room.  College friends who gamed, saw the books and knew I gamed.  Like flashing a geek-gang-sign, I found out which of my friends played, and we formed a group in about a month.

In general I don't usually like doing an open call.  There are a lot of different types of gamers out there, so you should find the people who have similar playing styles to your own.  You don't want to be a combat wombat in an systemless swashbuckling campaign... and vica versa.


----------

